# Форум на русском языке  > Решения по информационной безопасности  > Антивирусы  > Ложные срабатывания  >  Ashampoo Antimalware-Heuristic.Dialer.RAS!A2

## grobik

по всем трём файлам-virustotal 0/40

1) телефонная книга удалённого доступа 
C:\WINDOWS\system32\rasphone.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\dll cashe\rasphone.exe
File Name : rasphone.exe
File Size : 57344 byte
File Size : PE32 executable for MS Windows (GUI) Intel 80386 32-bit
MD5 : ed7249d0b342c1515447f7b131ffcb5b

2) мастер подключения к Интернет
C:\WINDOWS\system32\dll cashe\icwconn2.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\connection wizard\icwconn2.exe
File Name : icwconn2.exe
File Size : 86016 byte
File Size : PE32 executable for MS Windows (GUI) Intel 80386 32-bit
MD5 : 98c687e4018709fc211bc6c5301bc835

3) библиотека мастера установки программы Outlook Express
C:\WINDOWS\system32\dll cashe\setup50.exe
C:\Program Files\Outlook Express\setup50.exe
File Name : setup50.exe
File Size : 73216 byte
File Size : PE32 executable for MS Windows (GUI) Intel 80386 32-bit
MD5 : 2d21f77440ab6c692736ca98f279981f

*01.06.2010* (для ровного отсчёта :Wink: ) отписал в поддержку,мол,определились как дозвонщики,так жить нельзя,проведите расследование!Вечером с благодарностью сообщили:"Будет исправлено в следующем обновлении!".
Через неделю ежечасных обновлений,*8 июня*,осторожно напомнил ашампуйцам про обещание.Вечером-ответ с извинениями:"К нашему сожалению,ошибка кроется не в сигнатурных базах,поэтому мы вынуждены просить Вас дождаться программного исправления,ближайший выпуск которого планируется на этой неделе"...
 Вынужденное программное обновление в итоге состоялось *23.06.2010*,успешно завершено в автоматическом режиме,но проблемы не решило.Сразу же напомнил в суппорт о себе,отзыва дождался через 2 дня:"Видимо,Вы не удалили предыдущую версию нашего продукта.Пожалуйста,деинсталлируйте установленную программу и установите актуальную версию антивируса 1.2"- линк...
ОК,установленная свежая ( ! ) версия 1.2 сносится,по ссылке закачивается и устанавливается предложенная 1.2  :Huh:  В карантин падают
 те же файлы... :Sad: 
Накликал им письмецо,отвечают *29.06.2010*,спустя 4 дня:"Благодарим за Ваше сотрудничество,пожалуйста,добавьте проблемные файлы в белый список."
_Ashampoo Kundendienst/Support_... :Smiley:

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------

